# R & V ic  engine



## mh121 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello all, I am currently working on a casting kit that I bought from R L Rockwell. It is a half scale model of an R & V horizontal engine.
I have been getting on with it, though a little slower than I would like, so thought you might like to see some pics of the parts I have done so far and if you like them will continue to add till the build completes.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## Mike N (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice work!

I bought this R&V kit & the vertical kit from Rockwell this winter. Next years winter project!

Is the aluminum a little gummy to machine?


----------



## cfellows (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm guessing you'll get a universal "Yes", keep the posts and pictures coming! 

Chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking great and for sure keep taking pics of the build. We love pics.

Edited to add:
I just googled your engine and didn't come up with a link for the company or the engine can you post those?


----------



## caddy (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks as though it is coming along nicely. I have the casting set but have to finish up another engine first. Any particular "quirks" you've run across that have caused problems? Please post more pics as the project develops.


----------



## deverett (Mar 20, 2009)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> I just googled your engine and didn't come up with a link for the company or the engine can you post those?



Have a look at 
http://home.earthlink.net/~randyarockwell/index.html

If you need names of castings (and other things) suppliers, have a look at 
http://home.earthlink.net/~randyarockwell/index.html

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## te_gui (Mar 20, 2009)

I have the full sized version of this engine, think yours is just about as far along as mine.

Brian


----------



## mh121 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I`m sorry for not posting more pictures on this thread. I have been busy restoring two motorcycles and three full size stationary engines, while doing bits on the model.

I have finally got it to the stage where it is running, this was alot easier than I thought it would be, maybe an hour or so setting the timing and the speed. It chugs away very nicely now and I am extremely pleased with the way it runs. I will now strip it down for finishing, painting and polishing.

Hope you enjoy the video, may make up for not so many pics on the thread.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVcBf4qA93U[/ame]

Cheers for now,


MartinH, UK


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Martin, can you please tell me who supplied the castings and is it machinable on a ML7?.That is going to be a very nice engine when its painted.Only one hour to set up it took me a couple of months to get my Little Angel to run and its still a little fast.
regards Frazer


----------



## mh121 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Frazer, the links are further up the post. I would think you would get away with it on an ML7, I have a 5.5" x 40" kerry thats not alot bigger than a Myford, just a longer bed.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you.Don't know how I've missed the links


----------



## rake60 (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful runner Martin! :bow:

Rick


----------



## mh121 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I thought I had better finish this post off with some pictures of the finished engine. Hope you enjoy.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful job Martin!


----------



## SAM in LA (Oct 4, 2010)

Martin,

I'm green with envy over the quality of your green paint job.

You have built one fine looking engine.

SAM


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful job Martin. All of it. Very crisp.


----------



## CMS (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------

